# Fake weather or Weathergate



## Berthold (Sep 18, 2018)

Stormy Florence, emoted by American media  :rollhappy:


----------



## Ray (Sep 18, 2018)

Yeah, and I also saw a CNN reporter on his knees in a ditch to "prove" how deep the water was, but I'm living through this storm and I can tell you first hand that while they may have been acting to prove a point, the winds, floods and destruction are real.

We're going to try to get home today, but it's going to be a VERY circuitous route to avoid flooded or wash-out bridges and roads.


----------



## Berthold (Sep 18, 2018)

Ray be happy not to have contact to Taifun Mangkhut. 
I hope Elon Musk switched the battery of Your Tesla into the emergency full power mode via Internet at the right time.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 18, 2018)

There were feet of rain fallen in parts of North Carolina at one point. At that time, one weather page stated that the number of gallons of water up to then would have covered the entire state of Texas with 4” of water


----------



## troy (Sep 18, 2018)

To say there is no storm florence is an idiot statement only made for a useless debate, this is an orchid forum!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 18, 2018)

The start of this thread is really in bad taste and should be deleted. It's one thing to mourn the loss and give out blessings (which would be appropriate) but to mock the media as a means to downplay the seriousness of this storm is extremely callous to those who stand to lose a great deal and indicative of a petty mind ...32 people have died and billions in property damage with more to come from continued flooding...we don't need this crap on the forum


----------



## Berthold (Sep 18, 2018)

troy said:


> To say there is no storm florence is an idiot statement only made for a useless debate, this is an orchid forum!!



Sorry You didn't understand the sense of this thread.

The problems are the fake news produced by the media only to get more attention, not to inform the readers. But readers believe what they read.


----------



## Berthold (Sep 20, 2018)

ehanes7612 said:


> The start of this thread is really in bad taste and should be deleted. It's one thing to mourn the loss and give out blessings (which would be appropriate) but to mock the media as a means to downplay the seriousness of this storm is extremely callous to those who stand to lose a great deal and indicative of a petty mind ...32 people have died and billions in property damage with more to come from continued flooding...we don't need this crap on the forum



What absurd kind of post?

Media Fake news about an event are acceptable and o. k. if there are fatal inured people involved in the event.

Where in the USA do You learn such ethical moral standards?


----------



## troy (Sep 20, 2018)

Do us orchid lovers a favor and stop posting your weird political beliefs, please!!


----------



## Berthold (Sep 20, 2018)

I can recommand to leave this thread. Thread topics are too much for You.


----------

